# Oppo! Customer service is absolutely...



## Ray in Kingwood (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome!

My OPPO BDP-83 remote croaked. Called em up......asked how much for a replacement. They just sent me another. My player is LONG out of warranty as I bought one of the first ones. 

Needless to say, I now need another one as I am giving this one to my son,

Care to guess which brand I am going to get???

:whistling::T

Emotiva ERT_8.3 Reference Towers for L/R Mains
Emotiva ERM-6.3 for Center Channel
Emotiva ERD-1's, (four) for surrounds
Emotiva UPA-7 7 channel amplifier
Emotiva ERC-1 Reference CD Player
Emotiva USP-1 Stereo Preamplifier
Emotiva UMC-1 Audio-Video Processor (on its way)
OPPO BDP-83 Blu-ray Disc Player
Twin Epik Dynasty 18 inch Subwoofers
Samsung LN52A750 52 inch Series Auto Motion Plus™ 240 Hz LCD


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Good to hear! :T


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ray in Kingwood said:


> Awesome!
> 
> Care to guess which brand I am going to get???


Ummmm, a Sony? 

Great report. I love my '93.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
OPPO's CS is indeed legendary. They are right up there with Bryston and Parasound. It is a major consideration when I recommend them over much cheaper BDP's. While my BDP-83 and 93 have been flawless, I know they would do anything possible to help.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I have had nothing but great things to say about Oppo and their customer service is second to none.


----------



## typ44q (Apr 7, 2008)

I love hearing stories like this and makes me feel even more justified when I recommend Oppo to people. I never had a problem with my 83 when I had it and hopefully will not have any problems with my 103 but it is good to know that they take care of their customers.


----------



## class a (Oct 22, 2010)

My Oppo 83-SE recently stopped playing Blu rays and DVD's. It was obviously way past the warranty. I sent it in they replaced the laser upgraded the firmware and cleaned the transport. Total cost $25 for shipping no cost for parts and labor. Wow just great great service. :clap:


----------



## cavchameleon (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow, this is incredible news for such a small company. You can't ask for greater support. I love my Oppo!!!


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

I wish they built AVR's and the competition hopes they never will.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

class a said:


> My Oppo 83-SE recently stopped playing Blu rays and DVD's. It was obviously way past the warranty. I sent it in they replaced the laser upgraded the firmware and cleaned the transport. Total cost $25 for shipping no cost for parts and labor. Wow just great great service. :clap:


Reading this makes me want to buy an Oppo even though I don't really need one. That is going above and beyond customer service.


----------

